# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Tangled depth ou la map qui effraie

## atavus

Voici un post pour expliquer cette carte et permettre de la farmer sans trop se prendre la tête.
Premier point; généralement les joueurs trouvent la carte chiante. C'est vrai si on se base sur le premier Hub de la carte qui est une torture.
Celui-ci n'est quasi pas utilisé dans le meta event de la carte.
Cette carte est très verticale donc vous devrez abuser du sélectionneur de niveau dans la mini carte(en bas à droite de celle-ci).

*Les maitrises utiles de la map*
Vous avez besoin de très peu de maitrises pour farmer cette carte: 4 maitrises suffisent.

La première maitrise Itzel pour les champignons de saut, utile pour certains events (mais pas indispensable).
Les trois premières maitrises Nuhoch :
 - La chasse nuhoch qui permet d'obtenir des sacs de monnaie de la carte (pièce de vaisseau, aurillium et cristaux de ligne de force) sur les monstres. 
Le plus gros revenu de monnaie des cartes dans le jeu. C'est de l'aléatoire mais ç'est une chance d'avoir entre 5 et 180 tokens par sac.
 - Les tunnels nuhoch: très pratique pour se déplacer sur la map durant le méta.
 - L'acceptance nuhoch qui permet de dépenser vos sous chez les marchands nhuoch et spécialement les clés pour ouvrir les caches cristallisés.

Une maitrise qui peut être très intéressante (mais pas obligatoire) est l'alchimie nuhoch qui est le rang 6.
Les chaks sont vos ennemies sur cette carte; ils possèdent un débuff très spécial qui s'accumule quand vous vous prenez leur gelée:


L'alchimie nuhoch vous permet de retirer toutes vos stacks quand vous esquivez.


*les TP de la map*

*TP chiant: TP du camp des ogres*
Vous allez au sud du TP de départ.
Trouvez la grotte de l'image et suivez le chemin de la  troisième image. 
Aucune maitrise nécéssaire, c'est à pied et c'est du plat.



*Deuxième TP: L'un des 2 plus utiles Teku Nhuoch*
Donc TP de départ; vous prenez la gauche vers la grotte.Après suivez les images. Encore une fois tout à pied.


*Les autres TP*
Pour récupérer le TP de Rata novus: voir Teku Nuhoch vers les ligne de force dans le post du dessous.
Pour récupérer le TP des lignes de force: remonter la ligne de force de Rata novus vers le sud.
Pour le TP du camp du pacte: voir le camp du pacte dans le post du dessous.
Pour le TP de sortie: remonter la ligne de force des ogres; le TP est à la fin.

----------


## atavus

*Le centre de la map et naviguer dedans*



La zone des lignes de force est le centre de la carte.
A partir du TP des lignes de force, vous atteindrez tous les camps et toutes les zones d'event qui tourne autour.
Pour aller vers un camp, il suffit de se rendre sur la ligne de force correspondante et de trouver l'accès vers la surface. Rata Novus est une exception vu que la ville est souterraine.
Le but de la map est d'avoir chacun des 4 camps améliorés pour défendre la ligne de force qui leur est assigné.
Donc chacune des 4 lignes de force est liée à un camp est à des accès au dits camps.

*1) Teku Nuhoch*
La ville a 4 sorties: seulement 3 sont vraiment utile au meta-event de la carte.


*Vers les ligne de force*
C'est un simple tunnel.
Vous prenez à droite en descendant pour arriver sur la ligne Nuhoch et à gauche pour la ligne de Rata Novus.


*Vers rata Novus en passant par l'est*
Cette zone est utilisé pour quelque events de Teku Nuhoch et Rata Novus.


*Les Souterrains à partir de Teku Nuhoch dans la salle du TP*
Vous prenez le tunnel et vous tournez à gauche. C'est un tunnel qui débouche sur une grande cave et qui sert juste pour un event.


*2) Le camp du pacte*
Directement depuis le TP des lignes de forces, prenez le chemin le plus à droite.
Le point Scar 2 indique un accès spécial vers les souterrains; vous avez juste à sauter.


*3) Le camp des ogres*
Pour aller vers les lignes de force; prenez la grotte vers l'ouest et aller au plus bas de la grotte(très vertical). 
Voir l'image pour avoir une idée d'à quoi çà ressemble.



*4) LesTunnels Nuhoch*


Les flèches bleues indiquent les tunnels qui passent de la surface vers les lignes de force. En général d'un des 3 camps en surface vers leur ligne.
Les traits jaunes indiquent des tunnels qui restent au niveau des lignes de force.
- les tunnels à gauche mène à un point de héros.
- les tunnels à droite permette de rentrer dans rata novus quand les défense de la ville vous attaquent (voir post en dessous).

----------


## atavus

*Events préparatoires du Méta-event*

*1) Icônes des camps*
Quand la carte débute (après le méta-event tout les camps de la carte sont remis à zéro). 
Les chaines d'event sont alors disponibles, les chaines sont composés de 6 events.
Deux camps ont leur TP contestés: rata novus et le camp du pacte. Ils sont libérés durant les chaines d'event.

Les icônes des camps sur la carte indique la progression des chaines d'event.

De la gauche vers la droite :
- la chaine d'event est au début(2 premiers events). Les TP de rata novus et du camp du pacte se déverrouillent à la fin de cette phase.
- la chaine d'event est entre le 3eme et le 6eme event.
- la chaine d'event est fini; des events bonus apparaissent dans ce cas là.
*Les events bonus réapparaissent régulièrement, donc vous allez les farmer en chaine.*

*2) Chaine d'event des camps*

*Teku Nuhoch*

*Event 1 et 2:*  Prendre la sortie gauche et suivre le chemin de Teku Nuoch ou le tunnel nuhoch si vous avez la maitrise des tunnels.
Dans les deux premiers event, il faut défendre des larves pour les Nuhoch.
Défendez les larves, les mobs ne lootent pas.
*Event 3:*Se transformer en Nuoch et ramener les scarabée dans l'enclos.
Utilisez le 2 de la transformation pour ramener un maximum de scarabée vers vous, reculez et recommencez jusqu'à l'enclos.
*Event 4:* Tuer des champignons et ramener les morceaux au nuhoch 
*Event 5:* Calmer les scarabées. Alors les scarabées sont invincibles. Vous prenez l'aggro et les emmener sur les rouages de la map.
C'est une AOE de 600 (?) de portée qui les calmera.
*Event 6:*Escorte des scarabée qui part de l'arbre et qui suit le parcours que j'ai mis.
A la fin de l'escorte un champion qui pop. Durant une phase il fait apparaitre un bon paquet de chak qui loote et file de l'XP.

*Rata Novus*
*Attention:*Tant que la chaine d'event de la ville n'est pas à la 6ème étape toute les défense de la ville sont hostiles et invulnérables(et elles font mal).


*Event 1:*Ramenez des pièce de golem à Zildi.
*Event 2:*Tenir l'aggro d'un golem invulnérable pendant 2 minutes; il attaque tjs la personne la plus proche de lui.

*Event 3:*L'un des events intéressant de la chaine: il faut charger en énergie les deux golems de défense. Pour çà il faut attaquer les machins collecteur d'énergie de ligne de force et le ramener au golem.
un groupe de Chak pop à chaque fois que vous détruisez le collecteur: ils ne lootent pas et ne filent pas d'XP.

*Une fois le golem chargé de gros groupes de Chak viennent de l'entrée et eux loote.
Les chaks continuent apparaitre si vous détruiser les collecteurs; ils sont inutiles dans la progression de la défense, ne lootent pas et ne file pas d'XP. Donc allez à l'entrée.*

*Event 4:*Suivre le golem qui vous fournit une protection contre les tirs des tourelles mais vous devez le charger avec les mêmes conteneurs d'énergie de ligne de force que les golems d'avant.
*Event 5:*Défendre Zildi pendant qu'elle pirate rata novus. Répondez au question, les mobs ne lootent pas.
*Event 6:*Tuer le golem renégat.

*Camp du Pacte*
*Event 1 & 2:*Trouver les membres de l'équipe et reconstruire le camp.
*Event 3 & 4 :*: Ramasser des pièces et défendre le protype contre les mobs.
*Event 5 & 6:* Escorter et défendre le char: bonne vague de mob qui loote.

*Camps des Ogres.*
*Event 1 & 2:* Escorter Nokta et collecter les oeufs. L'event se passe dans le Hub vers les lignes de force.
*Event 3:* Juste à coté du 2; détruire les alvéoles des Chak. Ça loote, c'est du bon.
*Event 4:* Retourner au camp directement; il faut juste tuer un élite à coté de l'enclos Chak.
*Event 5:* Escorter les ogres; 3 ogres à protéger tout les mobs lootent.
*Event 6:* Tuer le mordrem fissureur; plein de loote aussi.


*3) Events bonus avec les camps au maximum*

*Teku Nuhoch*

*Event Bonus 1:* Tuer les chaks; ils sont situés dans la partie sud de Teku Nuoch. 
Quand la barre est remplie un Chak Champion pop. Il vient de la sortie sud de Teku Nuhoch.
*Event Bonus 2:* Escorter le lore seeker. Cet event commence dans le passage souterrain de Teku Nuoch. Beaucoup de chak/loot/XP ici.
Une fois au bout du passage; le champion Skelk apparait. *Après une certaine quantité de dégâts, sa break bar apparait.
Il faut absolument la casser sinon il récupère quasiment toute sa vie.*Après, il se TP vers une autre plateforme.
Il faut recommencer jusqu'à ce qu'il meurt.
*Event Bonus 3:*Escorter Pattli, elle commence au nord de Teku nuhoch et part vers le sud. Suivre le chemin sur le screen.
Après des nodules sont à éclater sur les champignons pour faire progresser l'event. *Faites ctrl; il y 'en a partout.*

*Rata Novus*


*Event Bonus 1:* le petit golem se trouve dans la zone accessible au nord de rata novus. Voir la minimap pour sa position.
Il faut le défendre quand il retourne à rata novus. 
Pensez à ramasser les cristaux qu'il lâche en fuyant  : Il faudra les lui donner quand il arrive à Rata Novus.
*Event Bonus 2:*Cet event se passe à la sortie ouest de rata novus. 
Il faut défendre le golem pendant un petit moment. Cette partie est une foire au loot à cause de tout les chaks présents dans la zone.
Quand le golem a fini, il se fait manger par un champion chak.
Tout les 25% de sa vie, le champion s'enfonce un peu plus dans le tunnel et fait apparaitre plein de chak qui lootent.
Si la fin de l'event ne bugge pas; le petit golem retourne à rata novus en lâchant des cristaux de donnée.

*Camp du Pacte*

*Event Bonus 1 :* Escorter le soldat du pacte Shrael vers le TP des lignes de force. Une fois au TP un très gros vilain champion qui fait mal, apparait et le conteste.
Il faut tuer les 3 vétérans autour de lui avant de pouvoir l'attaquer lui.
*Event Bonus 2 :*Escorter le soldat du pacte Elysia vers les lignes de force(plein de chak qui pop et qui loote). 
Vous sautez dans la cascade et affrontez un chak champion avec une attaque spéciale qui recouvre toute la zone de gelée.
Restez légèrement à l'extérieur de la zone. 
*Event Bonus 3:*Défendre le camp contre les chak: grosse tripotée de mob qui loote pas mais qui donne un peu d'XP.
Un champion finie la vague.

*Camps des Ogres.*

*Event Bonus:* Escorter nokta dans l'arbre; la sortie Nord du camp Ogre. Pas mal de loote.

----------


## atavus

*Le meta qui rend dingue*
*1) Objectif du méta-event*
Le but du méta event est de défendre les 4 cannons que l'ordre des soupirs a mis en place autour de la zone centrale des lignes de force.
Bien entendu l'activation vas attirer une armée de chak qui veut détruire les canons et le(s) chak régent.


*Les joueurs de la carte doivent se répartir sur les 4  lignes de force pour* :
 - Bloquer les chaks qui foncent sur le canon.
 - Forcer le Chak régent à sortir du sol et le tuer.

*Si une ligne échoue :
 - à faire sortir le Chak régent à n'importe quelle phase de l'event.
 - à protéger les canons en laissant passer trop de Chak.
L'event échoue pour toute la map.*

*2) Élément du méta similaire pour chacune des lignes: les chaks qui foncent au canon* 



Quand vous voyez le message apparaitre "Chak are rushing the canon" au haut, au centre de votre écran, *vous devez tuer la majorité des Chaks avec les épées sur la tête et ceux là précisément.* 

*Pour chacun de ces chaks qui passent la barre de vie du canon à votre charge perd 1 à 2% de la barre de vie.* (dans le cas de mon image le canon ogre)
Vous pouvez vous permettre d'en laisser passer un petit nombre tant que la barre de vie du canon n'est pas trop basse.
*Si l'un des 4 canons est détruit; le méta-event complet échoue.*

Ici, les classes avec de grosse AOE de contrôle de foule et de DPS sont utiles pour tuer la majorité de ces chaks vu qu'ils arrivent en un gros groupe compact.

*3) Faire sortir le Chak régent du sol*
La mécanique pour faire sortir le chak régent est différente pour chaque ligne. *Cependant si une ligne échoue, le méta-event est échoué pour toute la map.* 
Une ligne a 2 minutes pour réaliser la tache affiché dans la description de l'event.
Si une ligne est efficace dans cette tache et dépasse l'objectif minimum, le chak régent prendra plus de dégâts dans la phase suivante.

*Ligne des Nuhoch*
Pour la ligne des Nuhoch, il faut activer les nodules présent un peu partout sur les champignons. 
Faite "ctrl" il y en a partout dans la zone et ne restez pas juste dans la partie centrale.

*Ligne de Rata novus*

Pour la ligne de rata novus, il faut charger en énergie de ligne de force un golem avec des conteneurs d'énergie de ligne de force.
Attaquer les collecteur de ligne de force qui trainent dans la zone pour qu'ils lâchent des conteneur d'énergie de ligne de force.

*Ligne du Pacte*

Il faut défendre les soldats du pacte contre les chaks qui attaque les résonnateurs. 
Tuez simplement le plus de chaks possibles.
*Mais restez dans le camp et gardez les PNJ en vie.*

*Ligne des ogres*

Il faut tuer un maximum d'oeuf de chak dans la ligne ogre.


*4) Tuer le Chak régent*
Une fois que vous avez forcer les Chak régent à sortir du sol: vous le tuer.
*Il faudra répéter toutes les phases 3 fois pour finir le méta-event.*


*5) MORT où se TP ?*
Si vous n'avez pas la maitrise des tunnels nuhoch: le TP des ligne de force.
Si vous avez la maitrise :
 - vous êtes sur la ligne du pacte : TP au camp du pacte et tunnel nuoch.
 - vous êtes sur la ligne des ogres : TP au camp des ogres et tunnel nuoch.
 - vous êtes sur la ligne des nuhoch ou rata novus: TP de Teku nuhoch et tunnel correspondant.
*N'attendez pas en spammant "rez svp" en canal carte.*

----------


## atavus

Ahaha.
Pour plus tard.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je ne veux pas trop alarmer les membres de la guilde, mais WTF  ::w00t:: , papry qui fait un topic utile  :OO:  ?!
Avec de vraies infos dedans ?!  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Bah... Il a été gentil avec moi l'autre fois ! Il m'a aidé à faire un succès de l'histoire perso. Genre... Comme ça. Gentiment.  ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

Il s'en passe des choses dites donc, et je suis même pas là pour voir ça de mes yeux  ::cry:: 

Bon blague à part je sens que ce guide sera une aide appréciable quand je débarquerai après tout le monde donc merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Dar

Beau boulot merci.

Cette map est parfaitement insupportable.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui merci Papy.

----------


## purEcontact

Référencé dans l'index (sticky thread).

----------


## Absolaeti

Genial !!

----------


## BigGift

Voila j'ai tout lu, tres bien ce guide, mais j'y foutrai quand meme pas les pieds sur cette map de crotte  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Tant mieux, une personne de moins qui risquera de nous piquer une place sur les bonnes maps organisées.  ::trollface::

----------


## atavus

> Voila j'ai tout lu, tres bien ce guide, mais j'y foutrai quand meme pas les pieds sur cette map de crotte

----------

